

Carnegie Mellon University Computer Club discovers unknown Andy Warhols - nate
http://www.cmu.edu/homepage/creativity/2014/spring/trapped-treasures.shtml

======
sp332
Posted about a month ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7638904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7638904)

------
iandanforth
Every time I see discussion of Warhol I feel like I'm in the middle of mass
hysteria, staring at a naked emperor. Everyone is entitled to their own
artistic preference, but I blissfully imagine a day when people "come to their
senses" and agree with me.

~~~
nawitus
Why do you place so much emphasis on what art other people value?

~~~
netcan
Because he's a person and we're social animals.

Because he's interested in art and wants to talk about it. I see nothing wrong
with saying that art is good or bad and trying to convince people of your
position.

------
spudlyo
I seem to remember that Venus image came with Deluxe Paint. Adding a third eye
to it seems like something fun you might do when messing around with cut &
paste.

You can watch him on stage working with Deluxe Paint here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BQCdI4qLjo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BQCdI4qLjo)

------
nate
If you're into this type of thing, this is another neat story - Andy Warhol
playing with a Mac for the first time at a party Steve Jobs went to

[http://davidsheff.com/article/the-night-steve-jobs-met-
andy-...](http://davidsheff.com/article/the-night-steve-jobs-met-andy-warhol/)

------
jcr
There's some more info in the previous submission/discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7638904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7638904)

------
hxrts
fun video on how they found the images:
[https://vimeo.com/92583299](https://vimeo.com/92583299)

------
lskurman
These are awesome!

